# Scooting



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Hav Friends!

I am well aware from research and reading through prior threads that the anal glands shouldn't be expressed because the dog should be able to naturally express them when they do their business. 

Audrey is 19 months and has only had her anal glands expressed at the vet once because I didn't know any better... At 19 months however it seems like she is scooting and may have full anal glands that may need to be expressed.

I was wondering at this point if there was a way to remedy this situation without having the vet express her anal glands, if recommended / suggested. I don't want her to be uncomfortable but want to see if there is any other way to relieve this without having her anal glands expressed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ox3pxo said:


> Hello Hav Friends!
> 
> I am well aware from research and reading through prior threads that the anal glands shouldn't be expressed because the dog should be able to naturally express them when they do their business.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with a VET expressing anal glands IF HTEY NEED IT. It's the routine expression of anal glands by groomers that I think is bad news. Kodi has need his expressed twice, both times when he was having allergy problems. The vet told me that it's not uncommon for the glads to fill due to allergies. But she can tell from feeling them on the outside whether they are too full or not, and believes in leaving well enough alone unless they really need it.

Scooting COULD be a sign that her anal glands are too full, but it could also be a sign that she has worms. In any case, it probably means a trip to the vet (with fecal sample) is in order!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have had my vet or her vet techs express Nessie's glands quite a few times over the past year. Nessie was doing the scooting thing across the floor. Really full glands. No idea why she had problems this year but she need some professional help with them. 

I would never feel comfortable with a groomer expressing them.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

ox3pxo said:


> Hello Hav Friends!
> 
> I am well aware from research and reading through prior threads that the anal glands shouldn't be expressed because the dog should be able to naturally express them when they do their business.
> 
> ...


I would definitely take her to the vet and not be too concerned if they do have to be expressed. If they need it and aren't taken care of, she could develop an abscess which would require draining and antibiotics. It's something you don't want to have done on a regular basis, but sometimes it is necessary. You certainly don't want her to be uncomfortable and in pain. The scooting is a great signal that I didn't have. Here's my story or rather Tyler's story.

About two weeks ago, I put Advantix II on Tyler in the evening. The next morning after going out to do his duties, he came in and raced around, spinning and jumping uncontrollably. I knew it wasn't the usual "chase me" game and I got very, very panicky. Every now and then he would try to lie down and would scream and jump up. This happened several times. I really thought he had gone mad from the Advantix II because of all the stories you hear. Well, this went on for about two hours. Finally I managed to catch him and noticed that one of his glands was very swollen. This went on for a while longer and then he was calm and fell asleep. I noticed then that he was bleeding and assumed that the abscess had burst and he was relieved. Off to the vet, who confirmed the abscess, drained it with Tyler screaming, gave him a antibiotic and pain killer injection and sent us home. Unfortunately, Tyler never, ever gave me a signal that anything was bothering him before it got to that point. I guess he has a high threshold of pain. In light of this, please get her checked out and good luck.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

The same thing happened to Havee. He showed us no symptoms. Off to the vet we went and yes one of his glands was abcessed. Pain meds, antibiotics and laying low helped him recover, you could tell he was sore though. When he scoots we follow up with a visit to the vet and have found that not always do they need to be expressed. We keep an eye on him though. We feel he sometimes has an itchy butt!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What Mary said is true. You certainly don't want to express anal glands routinely, but NOT expressing them when it IS needed can have VERY unpleasant consequences for both the dog AND the owner!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jan D said:


> The same thing happened to Havee. He showed us no symptoms. Off to the vet we went and yes one of his glands was abcessed. Pain meds, antibiotics and laying low helped him recover, you could tell he was sore though. When he scoots we follow up with a visit to the vet and have found that not always do they need to be expressed. We keep an eye on him though. We feel he sometimes has an itchy butt!


Kodi wasn't scooting, but was doing a lot of frantic licking under his tail. I suspected his anal glands, and it turned out that it was an allergy. (probably to mildew in the grass, because he was always worse when the grass was wet for a number of days) It turned out he wasn't really licking his butt, but the underside of the base of his tail.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, Bailey always gave me a sign by either scooting or licking that area. I could not believe that Tyler went without even the hint of anything being wrong. He's definitely a trooper!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks for sharing your stories. i cringed at the thought of Tyler screaming... aww poor baby...


----------

